# Whats Your CMH Merit Number.....Help...????????



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

aoa...

whats you cmh merit number..i just checked mine for mbbs and i was was waaaay out of reach,,, in 450's!!!

any idea what is the least merit number for getting admitted into mbbs seat in cmh........???


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

There are only 135 seats for local students. The smallest number could be 170.
i applied on the foreign seat and so far it looks like there is no merit number for applicants in my category. I've been called for an interview on Monday.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

bkn said:


> aoa...
> 
> whats you cmh merit number..i just checked mine for mbbs and i was was waaaay out of reach,,, in 450's!!!
> 
> any idea what is the least merit number for getting admitted into mbbs seat in cmh........???


 
although i am not sure but i think there will be many drop outs once the govt. merit hits i mean your merit must be 78-79% aggregate and i m sure merit cant go that high fromlast year. last year it was 76%


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

*@ Blazeadeel*

yep you are right....my cmh merit is 78.415 something.....


so do i have a chance.....?


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

bkn said:


> yep you are right....my cmh merit is 78.415 something.....
> 
> 
> so do i have a chance.....?


dude i have 77.36% and i think i have a chance so u r pretty safe


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

*@ Blazeadeel*

and how would the merit list be displayed? i mean would they have like you know our o levels and fsc marks and everthing or just the name...cos i did fsc after olevels and got marks way below what i wanted...luckily i got really good marks in mcat and olevels both so it sort of compensated for my fsc disaster...i got around 850 in fsc and i have never been more depressed...

so i guess what i'm trying to say is that the would the entire world be able to see my awful fsc marks....or only our names will be displayed???

and thanks for making me feel better lol


----------



## monazza (Oct 6, 2012)

my %age iz 77.52 and merit # iz 514. do i have a chance?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Monazza...i don't know....i'm worried myself....please let me know if you find something...

btw did you apply for bds or mbbs???? mbbs merit is sky rocketing....bds is not


----------



## monazza (Oct 6, 2012)

for both mbbs as well as bds


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> aoa...
> 
> whats you cmh merit number..i just checked mine for mbbs and i was was waaaay out of reach,,, in 450's!!!


Mine is 15 (for BDS).

A friend of mine got 450 (MBBS) exactly.



> any idea what is the least merit number for getting admitted into mbbs seat in cmh........???


No idea.
But you shouldn't worry as nothing is final yet.

I personally know guys who got 900+/1000+ in the MCAT and applied to CMH 'just in case'.
Once UHS publishes the merit lists for government colleges certainly most,if not all,of them will choose a public college over CMH.
There are many like them and I bet most of the first merit list is made up of guys like them so don't worry just yet.
I think you are on the fourth or fifth list and still have a good chance because many above you are going to abdicate their seats.


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Mine is 15 (for BDS).
> 
> A friend of mine got 450 (MBBS) exactly.
> 
> ...


govt. merit list will be published on 26th nov so we have to wait till then


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Xanidan...

wow...15 is like soo cool! congrats you are soo getting into cmh 

and thanks for telling me what you know....hope you are right and InshaALLAH i'll make it to their merit list...warna there is always fmh .....


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

E got 28 for bds....
but I don't wanna go for it?
my agrgt is 78.876%
what should I do know....confused


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> E got 28 for bds....
> but I don't wanna go for it?
> my agrgt is 78.876%
> what should I do know....confused



Was BDS your first preference?
If so then why did you apply for it if you don't wanna do it? :?
It's too late now to change your CMH preferences.


----------



## umr (Oct 7, 2012)

monazza said:


> my %age iz 77.52 and merit # iz 514. do i have a chance?


my %age is 77.54 and merit no is 513.. I hv a chance??


----------



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey when do classes start for cmh this year?


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

*CMH*

% aggreg8=78.08
merit list # 466....
my chances???#confused#confused


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

bkn said:


> aoa...
> 
> whats you cmh merit number..i just checked mine for mbbs and i was was waaaay out of reach,,, in 450's!!!
> 
> any idea what is the least merit number for getting admitted into mbbs seat in cmh........???


nyhw ppl i personally know a couple o ppl who hd an aggreg8 of 65% or 75% n yet r in cmh....wat ive observed soo far is dat its all a game o numbers n luck....lets hope for the best!!!#happy


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

my friend asked the cmh people what their very last was last year...and they said around 75-76% for mbbs...and for bds 65-66%....

but i'm afraid kai itne ziada people won't leave...i mean to be in 450's means that i need like 300 or more people to leave their seats which seems kind of impossible....

oh and i got my biology paper rechecked and 2 marks increased...that means that i can go up a couple of people in the merit list...but would cmh accept my new correct result or not................................???it's not my fault that lahore boad takes weeks to recheck a simple paper....


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

bkn said:


> my friend asked the cmh people what their very last was last year...and they said around 75-76% for mbbs...and for bds 65-66%....
> 
> but i'm afraid kai itne ziada people won't leave...i mean to be in 450's means that i need like 300 or more people to leave their seats which seems kind of impossible....
> 
> oh and i got my biology paper rechecked and 2 marks increased...that means that i can go up a couple of people in the merit list...but would cmh accept my new correct result or not................................???it's not my fault that lahore boad takes weeks to recheck a simple paper....


yeah guess ure on the safe side...n again luck is the major factor.....start praying dear that wud b my final advise......=P#wink


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

@ far2cool...


i don't think i'm safe lol...neither do my parents...we are all worried magar shukar he we also applied to shalamar med college incase i didnt get into sheikhzaid, fmh and cmh...

do you think you'll get into cmh?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Was BDS your first preference?
> If so then why did you apply for it if you don't wanna do it? :?
> It's too late now to change your CMH preferences.


Yup it was my first preference....
I applied there in bds just for a safe side ...
but now don't want to....
i have asked them to switch my status...thy said this could be done after interview


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

bkn said:


> my friend asked the cmh people what their very last was last year...and they said around 75-76% for mbbs...and for bds 65-66%....
> 
> but i'm afraid kai itne ziada people won't leave...i mean to be in 450's means that i need like 300 or more people to leave their seats which seems kind of impossible....
> 
> oh and i got my biology paper rechecked and 2 marks increased...that means that i can go up a couple of people in the merit list...but would cmh accept my new correct result or not................................???it's not my fault that lahore boad takes weeks to recheck a simple paper....





Mekiyusuf said:


> Yup it was my first preference....
> I applied there in bds just for a safe side ...
> but now don't want to....
> i have asked them to switch my status...thy said this could be done after interview


so is it the only BDS applicants who have received interview calls for now???#baffled


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

have people started getting calls for interview?

it seems like a no chance for me with merit no. 530 and aggregate 77.36 . 
anybody know when they will publish the proper merit list ?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

My merit no. is 124 i havent received a call yet ? :S help ?


----------



## Hadi (Sep 25, 2012)

When is the merit LIST going to be uploaded? for CMH. 
Also last year merit was 75%. I doubt that merit increases more than 1% every year.. :/


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> My merit no. is 124 i havent received a call yet ? :S help ?


I don't think any local student has received a call yet. We are all waiting


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

far2cool said:


> so is it the only BDS applicants who have received interview calls for now???#baffled



Not even us I think.
My merit number is 15 for BDS and I haven't received a call yet.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

123456789 said:


> My merit no. is 124 i havent received a call yet ? :S help ?


You appear to be in a very safe position (provided the merit number you have quoted is for MBBS and not BDS).
No local has received a call from CMH yet,to my knowledge,but you need not worry because it seems almost certain you'll get in as CMH offers 150 MBBS seats (135 for locals only,if I remember correctly).


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Not even us I think.
> My merit number is 15 for BDS and I haven't received a call yet.


U didn't received a call on merit no. 15:!:
Bt e got for merit 28....


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> U didn't received a call on merit no. 15:!:
> Bt e got for merit 28....


#baffled #baffled #baffled

And now...I am scared...


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> #baffled #baffled #baffled
> 
> And now...I am scared...


Me too #sad. But I'm sure you will be called for the interview your merit # is so wow. Do let us know as soon as you get the call plz


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

when the classes of cmh gonna start? :/


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

SdrA said:


> Me too #sad. But I'm sure you will be called for the interview your merit # is so wow. Do let us know as soon as you get the call plz


Got the call!   

They texted me to call them at 9 PM tonight and told me I have an interview at 9 AM.


----------



## Fatima Ahmed (Oct 7, 2012)

*CMH Merit List*

Hey please anyone help me out.. As uhs has announced its own way of finding aggregate. By that method my aggregate comes out to be 79% but by the cmh method its 76.859%. Is there any chance of mine for admission in mbbs.. Hey please tell me.. M very much tensed.. Is there a little hope ir not????????


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Got the call!
> 
> They texted me to call them at 9 PM tonight and told me I have an interview at 9 AM.


I didn't get any!!!  After you are done with it do tell us what question were asked


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

SdrA said:


> I didn't get any!!!  After you are done with it do tell us what question were asked



1)Why do you want to become a dentist. (they weren't really interested in that and moved on hurriedly)

2)What is your UHS aggregate. (Just asked me that to tell me I had no chance in a public college,because i HAVE 79.6464 as my aggregate,and so should make haste to deposit my tuition fee and join CMH.They actually said all that.)

Most important question:

3)Can you deposit your fee by Friday?You can?Good.kthanxbye.

And that was all...


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> 1)Why do you want to become a dentist. (they weren't really interested in that and moved on hurriedly)
> 
> 2)What is your UHS aggregate. (Just asked me that to tell me I had no chance in a public college,because i HAVE 79.6464 as my aggregate,and so should make haste to deposit my tuition fee and join CMH.They actually said all that.)
> 
> ...


Really!! I was expecting some 15 minutes interview with lots of complicated questions, something like the Shifa interviews! So any idea when are the classes going to start?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Classes will start at the end of November or in December but the people at CmH will lie to you and tell you that classes will start on November first or second.

i heard that private colleges aren't allowed to start the admissions process before October 31st. So how can we stop them?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

SdrA said:


> Really!! I was expecting some 15 minutes interview with lots of complicated questions, something like the Shifa interviews! So any idea when are the classes going to start?


This isn't like Shifa at all.
The CMH guys are only after the money.
All else appeared secondary in the interview.
The interview doesn't matter much at all so don't worry.
They just want to make sure we can pay and try to make us pay as soon as possible.


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Classes will start at the end of November or in December but the people at CmH will lie to you and tell you that classes will start on November first or second.
> 
> i heard that private colleges aren't allowed to start the admissions process before October 31st. So how can we stop them?



Ghani cmh will ask u for the rest of the fee in november so its legal for them...lol


----------



## Hadi (Sep 25, 2012)

Why would kids with aggregate more than 82-83% go for CMH. Wouldnt they just not pay the fees and attend government colleges?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> Ghani cmh will ask u for the rest of the fee in november so its legal for them...lol


no it isn't legal for them to take any fees before October 31st. anyway, i think i will choose rmc/nmc over CMH. and instead of using CMH as a back-up, i'll use skzmdc as a back-up instead. the admission fee is only $500 and the decision for admission will be made later on so I might find out the response from HEC before i even have to submit any admission fee.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Why would kids with aggregate more than 82-83% go for CMH. Wouldnt they just not pay the fees and attend government colleges?


you are talking about ppl with 82-83%?

I personally know many ppl who have like 85-86% agreggate and yet they gave the cmh test, are planning to go to their interview and pay their fee!!!!!

this is just not fair...i mean if i had 86% i would just kick back and relax....i wouldnt go around hog seats so ppl like me with 78-79% could easily get in....

whats your merit number???


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

bkn said:


> you are talking about ppl with 82-83%?
> 
> I personally know many ppl who have like 85-86% agreggate and yet they gave the cmh test, are planning to go to their interview and pay their fee!!!!!
> 
> ...


My merit number is 401 my chances in cmh ? ;( i m really worried ! Bkn wht ur merit number ?


----------



## Hadi (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> you are talking about ppl with 82-83%?
> 
> I personally know many ppl who have like 85-86% agreggate and yet they gave the cmh test, are planning to go to their interview and pay their fee!!!!!
> 
> ...


Why would they want to go to CMH? They can easily get into Govt. Colleges.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

> My merit number is 401 my chances in cmh ? ;( i m really worried ! Bkn wht ur merit number ?


my merit number is 459 right now...but i got my fsc bio paper rechecked and some marks increased...so according to my new aagreggate, i should be somewhere in the 420's....i talked to the cmh people and they said that they'll try to fit me in because its not my fault that lahore board takes forever to recheck....

all of this is sooo frustrating..sometimes i wish i'd done alevels after olevels but i opted for fsc...because i really wanted to go to KC...and i'm off topic now....

anyway you have a better chance than i have....hope we make it...


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

> Why would they want to go to CMH? They can easily get into Govt. Colleges.


i know right...i also fail to understand that....but many people i know who can afford cmh prefer it...i heard that 1 guy even left KE for cmh and 2 girls left FJ for cmh...i was amazed...infact i still am today....


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> i know right...i also fail to understand that....but many people i know who can afford cmh prefer it...i heard that 1 guy even left KE for cmh and 2 girls left FJ for cmh...i was amazed...infact i still am today....


Maybe they wanted to go abroad.

I would have chosen a government BDS college instead of CMH had I gotten the chance,but I have to admit that CMH has the latest technology and equipment in the city and,perhaps,offers more to students planning to give foreign tests and move abroad (such as myself).


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

I cant find any proper merit 'list' on their website :S


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

*Help Please.........*

my merit number is 344 and aggregate is 79.550 do i have a chance??? :"(


----------



## asfih22 (Jul 7, 2013)

What's the safe percentage to get into CMH?
Is 82 enough?


----------

